# New moderator - Niko



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Please welcome Niko as the newest moderator to the photography forum. Niko brings a lot of experience to the table so I'm sure he will learn a lot from him.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Great news. Always interesting posts from Niko; never mind the width, feel the quality!  

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great to hear! Congrats Niko!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats ...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats Niko! Good for you! (and I did watch that advertisement..oh my!)


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank you all!

Now please be merciless and if you don't like something that I post on the photo forum please let me know.

--Nikolay


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

Way to go Niko!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

...Excellent... DFW apc's grip grows ever tighter around this forum.... j/k (tired from soccer).

!!!Congratulations niko!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

glad to have you onboard


----------



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

Congratulations!!!

Cheers,


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Great, finally we get the Photography forum rolling.


----------



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

*Congrats Niko*

congratulation Niko cant wait to ask you all my questions.

Discus


----------

